# ...



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

I did it once while DP'd and I didn't really notice if it got worse or better. You'll feel like a loser the next morning, of course. Does Coffee/Cigarette's affect your DP?


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

stupid dont do it


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

it never really affected me outside of the immediate comedown(s), and the subsequent urge to fight off WORSE dp with more cocaine. Its wrecked me for days afterwards, but then, so do a lot of stimuli.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Doesn't effect my DR/DP... but it sure makes me wanna chat a lot... lol. but it costs so much for such a little effect, so i don't take it any more, even if it's being offered for free... what's the point? *Drinks his red bull*


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

It makes the heart pump fast and you loose can loose control of yor breathing, it makes you buzz. I'm thinking it's not good for dp and besides it's highly addictive.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

What a ridiculous inquiry. You want to make an informed decision about blowing cocaine, in the context of DR/DP? As if the context matters?

If you want to take care of your mind, start by taking care of your body.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

So what? "Freedom of speach".


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Rock and roll, baby.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^ Exactly right darren the person in question can ask any question they want. You shouldnt call it a ridiculous inquiry because people on this board are free to ask any question they want. You can very well make an informed decision about doing cocaine. In case you havent noticed the just say no approach doesent work.

I have used coke/crack while ive had dp/dr, anxiety and also during bout's of depression. It's been awile since ive used the stuff about 4 year's i think. It seemed to help my dp/dr while i was on it and it made me more outgoing but at the same time it made my anxiety much worse.

I would generally get very nervous on cocaine especially if i used it without any other drug's which is why i never really got into the stuff. I only really liked it if i was really drunk or if i did abit of coke with alot of weed. It add's a nice buzz to the alcohol and let's you drink more and the alcohol stopped the anxiety i got from coke. But this mixture is rather bad for both your heart and brain. I had something resembling a psychotic episode after doing too much coke and booze.

Also i had the worst episodes of derealization the day after doing coke. It was absolutly horrible. The world looked very unreal and ugly and mean. Even all the people i saw suddenly looked ugly, mean and just plain nasty. Also everyone seemed to give off bad vibes. I would also suffer really bad depression on top of this. So in short it was a frigging horror show.

Cocaine is the most overrated, overpriced, useless, vain and just plain shitty drug out there. The high is hardly a high at all actually. The high is mostly you wanting more cocaine and a little tiny buzz that you can hardly notice. Shroom's or even weed gives a much more euphoric high and they wont cost you a fortune and are much safer drug's. You also wont be a annoying coke head.

Id say stay away from cocaine if i was you. I think anyone with a mental illness especially depression or even worse bipolar should stay away from coke because it will only make it worse. Sure you might feel better during the coke high but you gotta remember it only last's about 10 to 30 minutes then you will crash and feel worse unless you do more coke. It can also mix bad with anti-depressant's causing mania and other problem's.

Coke might be alright for a person with no mental illnesses to do as a weekend thing or whatever (god know's enough people do it nowadays) but if you have dp/dr, depression or anything else your better off avoiding it completly.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

Of course a person can ask any question he/she wants. And I can respond however I like. I call it a ridiculous inquiry because it is f*cking ridiculous.

There is nothing good about cocaine...especially for a person with anxiety.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Cocaine is the most overrated, overpriced, useless, vain and just plain shitty drug out there. The high is hardly a high at all actually. The high is mostly you wanting more cocaine and a little tiny buzz that you can hardly notice. Shroom's or even weed gives a much more euphoric high and they wont cost you a fortune and are much safer drug's. You also wont be a annoying coke head.


Couldn't have said it better myself. I remember when I tried coke for a few days a looong time ago, all I could think was "This is what everyone freaks out about so much??" Why?? I have no freaking idea. It's really not that good of a drug. It's good mixed with pot but everything is good mixed with pot. That's like making a screwdriver, getting drunk and saying wow, that was some good damn orange juice! Cocaine is one of those drugs that are "cool" which is why the people that are hooked on it are so often your annoying types. Because the high is not that good. Certainly not mindblowing or worth ruining your life for. They say crack is different because you smoke it and it's a major high so I don't really begrudge people getting hardcore addicted to that. But cocaine is more of a habit addiction than anything else.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Jack30 said:


> Of course a person can ask any question he/she wants. And I can respond however I like. I call it a ridiculous inquiry because it is f*cking ridiculous.
> 
> There is nothing good about cocaine...especially for a person with anxiety.


I'd have to agree with this. 
Why would someone with DP/DR want to alter their reality more? To each his/her own, I suppose.
I'm not really in a position to give advice because I've never tried cocaine and I never will. However, I've seen a lot of people close to me ruin their lives over drugs like cocaine.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya crack is totally different. It gives a hell of a bang and sends you flying for about 2 minutes. You feel like superman when you take a great big hit of that stuff. That's if you get good stuff and not crap. But i still dont see what the big deal about it is. I certainly wouldnt go out of my way to get the stuff and the comedown is even worse then the comedown from coke. I dont see how anyone could get addicted to it but then again some people are just predisposed to certain addiction's.

And ya everything goes good with weed. Hell you could probley take haldol and it would go good with weed lol. Although that's going abit far.

Jack30 you are most certainly entitled to your opinion and you can respond anyway you want just like i can. Which is why i say it's not a ridiculous question. Hell some stimulant's actually do work for some peoples anxiety. I dunno how that work's i guess it just makes them more sociable.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

I would agree that cocaine is generally a dissapointing experience - if you are going to do a drug that makes you feel so awful and is so taxing on your body you might as well skip the middleman and get a hit of ecstasy.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

amlangela, haven't seen you in a while! You should wander over to That's Life and chat with us. That's where a lot of the longtime board members are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

[One] said:


> Why would someone do cocaine, how stupid!


Stupid to make judgement if you haven't tried it...


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

like honey on the edge of a sword.............is opium heroin? is it addictive?etc I only ask cause bob dylan said it was good


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

[One] said:


> No, it actual isn't. It will have no benefits and if anything, cause problems. I don't need to take drugs for enjoyment.


If you haven't experienced it, you can only go on what others tell you... you can only make judgements based on what others say...

The benefit is to a person's Ego... "Oh look at me... I?m taking coke, I must be rich and important"... 'Shrugs'


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

closetome said:


> like honey on the edge of a sword.............is opium heroin? is it addictive?etc I only ask cause bob dylan said it was good


 No opium isint heroin. Opium is the sap that you get from the opium plant. You get it from the pod by slicing into it with a razor blade and letting it drip out abit.

Opium is the stuff that contains morphine, codeine and the alkaloid thebaine. There is probley alot more that im forgetting at this moment. Thebaine is what you synthesize oxycodone from. You make heroin out of the morphine actually.

You can smoke or eat opium and it can be addictive but it isint usually as addictive as any of the strong drug's you get from it. It's not as strong as morphine or heroin but it will get the job done quite nicely and is supposed to be a unique high. More dreamy then the opiates derived from it.

I wouldnt mind getting some myself but this stuff is as rare as hen's teeth on the street market in the west.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

opium plant = Poppy... I used to have them in my garden =)


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Darren said:


> [One] said:
> 
> 
> > No, it actual isn't. It will have no benefits and if anything, cause problems. I don't need to take drugs for enjoyment.
> ...


 Lol ya that's about all the benifit your going to get out of coke. I love being at coke parties and laughing at all the people there. They are like look at us and all the coke we can afford arent we cool. They think their cool until they wake up on sunday morning and realize that all their paycheck is gone lol.

But generally i do think it's pretty ignorant for people to say that all drug's have no benifit's. How the hell would you know if you havent tried that paticular drug.

It's stupid and it only show's the person's ignorance.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

You bastard darren you bastard why didnt you milk the sap of that and send it to me?

I think i may take up gardening myself this year actually. I hear its a lovely pass time


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah, and it?s a bonus when they blow their noses and see all the blood? ?yummy?? lol

YEAH? YEAH?. YEAAAAAHHH! YOU TELL EM PAL! =P



comfortably numb said:


> Lol ya that's about all the benifit your going to get out of coke. I love being at coke parties and laughing at all the people there. They are like look at us and all the coke we can afford arent we cool. They think their cool until they wake up on sunday morning and realize that all their paycheck is gone lol.
> 
> But generally i do think it's pretty ignorant for people to say that all drug's have no benifit's. How the hell would you know if you havent tried that paticular drug.
> 
> It's stupid and it only show's the person's ignorance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Well there was this big one which grew outta a crack in my old green house (in my old house)? and when I was a kid I totally owned it because it kept getting in the way of the green house door? back then I didn?t know dwinkin it would be a funky thing to do =P how do you process the poppy? Seeing as you?re a mate? you get ?mate rates? :wink: 



comfortably numb said:


> You bastard darren you bastard why didnt you milk the sap of that and send it to me?
> 
> I think i may take up gardening myself this year actually. I hear its a lovely pass time


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Not much to it at all its actually very easy. You just wait till the pedals fall off and and slice the pod a few times straight down with a razor blade. Then the next morning before the sun is up go out and look at the lovely milky sap thats coming out of the pod.

What ive told you up until now is legal. What you choose to do beyond this point well thats your own choice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

MWHAHAH... da power... da power.... lol I wonder if my sister's bloke will mind; he's only a copper =P


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^^ Illegal drug's well some of them do have benifit's. Going out and having a night on the town bombed outta your head on shrooms and weed and going home with a chick is a benefit enough for me. It's a good time and you feel alot better for it the next day.

Also thats not to mention all the great music thats been created under the influence of illegal drug's. If you hate illegal drug's take all your beatles, rolling stones, pink floyd, david bowie, velevet underground album's and burn them. Cause guess what? They where all on llegal drug's when they wrote that stuff. I stole that one off bill hicks .

So i think that you have a pretty narrow minded view. If you dont want to do drug's fine but dont judge other people for doing them. Some people actually get some benefit from them which is something that you are obviously to ignorant to understand. I wouldnt judge you for not smoking a joint at a party.

Your murder analogy is full of shat too. And i do agree that drug's corrupt society. They corrupt it because they are illegal and there are major profit's to be made on both sides from them. The law enforcement make just as much money off drug's through corruption and trying to fight the war that was lost before it even begun as the drug trafficers do.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

one thing i find funny is that you can totlly glamourize cocaine and heroin and weed and everything with rock n roll type thinking and supermodels dating rockers and such but then on the other side if you go to rehab centres you would find 8 stone addicts whose lifes have been wrecked...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

poonany,

Don't be an idiot, don't do coke. I doubt you remember it, but we spoke before a long long time ago. like a year and a half or something. In the chat room, you told me your age, and you were giving me advice. and then i found out that you were much younger than the age you told me. 
Like I said, I doubt you remember it. But anyhow, my name was EROS back then.

don't do coke.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

*[One]*

Nah comfortably numb said ?and? going home with a bird? not: ?I need drugs to get laid?? the main question is: Which do you prefer if you ?had? to choose?. Babes or drugs?

You?re some what like a person who is narrow minded of our DR/DP and will make an ill judgement about it? even thought they haven?t been through it and experienced it.

Corruption creates a balance society? a world full of ?goody goody people? would be totally lame.

"Each to their own though"


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

[One] said:


> comfortably numb said:
> 
> 
> > But generally i do think it's pretty ignorant for people to say that all drug's have no benifit's. How the hell would you know if you havent tried that paticular drug.
> ...


that muirder analogy was a pretty poor one no offense


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

i really don't think cocaine can hold much of a psychological benefit. but psychedelics drugs can in my opinion. mdma or psilocybin. sometimes you wont change by yourself. you're to stubborn. psychedelics can brake that stubbornness down


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

[One] said:


> ?real?ity? said:
> 
> 
> > [One] said:
> ...


like i said i wasn't trying to say it in an offensive way. i know what you meant. read at the bottom of page 3 what do you think about that post


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychedelic_drug

also, most psychedelic drugs (mainly tryptamines) are shown to be less toxic than an over the counter drug like asprin


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

[One] said:


> Darren said:
> 
> 
> > You?re some what like a person who is narrow minded of our DR/DP and will make an ill judgement about it? even thought they haven?t been through it and experienced it.
> ...


That's a bonus then :lol:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont need to be on drug's to pick up chicks but being on drug's and then going home with a chick well thats more fun then you can imagine no doubt.

Also drug's do inspire creativity to some extent in that they give you a different outlook on things. Maybe thats why most of the music of the 60's and 70's was good compared to the shat out now. Everyone was on psychedelic's back then now everyone is just a litttle emo bastard who does nothing. They lack the motivation to even go out and get some LSD or shroom's.

Anyway that bit's a little off topic. Society would be much less corrupt if drug's where legal because they would be regulated in much the same way that alcohol is now. Thus making a huge dent in organized crime profit's.

Most illegal drug's would cause less problem's then alcohol as well. Take psychedelic's for instance they do absolutly no harm to the human body at all. Or to the brain as far as we know. The same goes for big bad heroin. It causes no damage to the brain or body at all. Not one goddamn bit. If an addict does not OD or catch an infection he/she will live out their normal life span.

Also what buisness is it of your's if someone chooses to use any drug at all? Id like to know why some people feel like they can dictate to other people what they can do with their lives. As long as im not hurting anyone then why shouldnt i have whatever drug i want legally?

You cant say drug's are bad if you havent had a single goddamn one in your life. Or if you choose not to take drug's atleast read some non biased liturature on them. Not some goddamn freevibe crap. And yes your murder analogy still suck's to hell. It doesent take a genius to figure out that killing a person is wrong. You know why? Because you just took anyway everything that person has or will ever have and have possibly left a family with one less person. Now how that analogy relates to drug's i dont know.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

9


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> Although I agree with your view on illegal drugs, comfortably numb, your view on music is horrible and misinformed. Look past the top 40 bullshit of today, and you'll find a ton of incredible music.
> 
> Emo is NOT about cutting yourself, nor crying, and I guarentee 99% of the bands you think are emo, actually aren't anywhere close.
> 
> ...


 Alright ill admit it i know shag all about emo or what it's supposed to be. All i see is the crap on much music which is probley not emo at all. So yes im more then likely really far off the mark on what bands are emo and what it really sounds like. You got me there im being pretty ignorant on that one.

Also i know that you dont need LSD or shroom's to be a good musician. If that was the case id beat the hell out of eric clapton in guitar playing abilities. But i was trying to say that they can help a person who is already creative because they give you a different view on things and some of the music of the past more then likely would not have sounded the same had it not been for psychedelics.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

41


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> Step 1. If you want to hear good music, Tv and radio are NOT places you want to look.
> 
> Step 2. If you'd like to learn more about what real emo, and real screamo are, go to this website:
> 
> http://www.fourfa.com


 Ya sadly it seem's that if you dont have an internet connection your musical tastes have to stop at my chemical romance or the pussycat doll's. Even the record stores have seemed to get shittier in the past few years.

I dont know when TV and radio will get around to playing good stuff again but it seems like the last time i saw a good music video was around 1997 or so.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Drugs can help show you a way spiritually or whatever but the real change comes from within. People think they're having great ideas while on them but they're usually not-they're all just sprung from the way that the person feels and that's pretty piggish.
We all have ideas or perceptions about how drugs are going to make us feel but the actual experience is very different and sometimes not good at all. Mushrooms or something like that are a spiritual experience but only in moderation I think.

Since giving up drugs. I've started ot think about this......"Drugs can help show you a way spiritually or whatever but the real change comes from within" Can you relate to this? and the fact that drugs are just another facet of our conscious experience and just a tiny part of "God's" creation.

The first thing a person encounters when taking something like mushrooms is a fear of insanity, never returning to normal and therefore they cling onto the exact opposite of what they want from the drug experience. Before taking these things they need to prepare psychologically and think about these things to reassure themselves that they're going to be ok.

...just a thought

I always though I had wet myself on mushrooms and used to stumble about with my tee-shirt on backwards with no socks on and holla to my friend's out the window like Juliet.....not fun.

I know plenty of real life, authentic outlaws who say that weed isn't THAT good and just makes things seem funny and ridiculous. I think in some ways that's true.

:shock:


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Just to throw an alternative viewpoint into the mix, and in response to the original question...

Coke is the ONLY drug I do now that I have DP. I have a big group of friends who take a fair amount of drugs - ecstasy, mushrooms, pot and coke being the main ones. In the past year 3 of us have wound up with some issues, primarily from ecstasy use- me with DP, one with paranoia and another with anxiety. All 3 of us have sworn off ecstasy, mushrooms and pot, because basically, all of those drugs can be a mind-fck.

Now we very occassionally go out and take coke, and it just gives me some extra confidence, keeps me up and dancing, and thats all i need for a night out. I have a good night out then I go home and take some xanax and sleep it off. And I'm fine. In my opinion a little coke is ok, cause it doesn't screw with your head as much as some other drugs. But that is only in my opinion! Just wanted to throw it out there.


----------

